# pronunciation



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

For Knaus is it "nowse" or "kanowse"!?

I say "kanowse" as my German brother-in-law pronounces the "k" in "knickerbocker glory"


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Who naus?

Sorry not me


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I always thought the K was supposed to be silent.but then i do not have one of them.so how would i know? 
what did the salesman say.


----------



## bazzer (May 24, 2005)

I think you will find it's k-nous. The Germans don't normally have letters that are not pronounced (unlike the French).
Bazzer - k-nous Sun Ti - S of France - weather great!


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I was asking salesman about the "Norse" they had advertised recently...slight pause.....oh yes ...stifled giggle...well what exactly would you like to know about the Kernorse madam  

Don't you just love smart Alec's. Or should that be R - ses :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Not wishing to be a pedant (as if ...) - it's more K'naus than Kanous or Kernaus. The K is pronounced, but very quick. Not that it matters that much


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I would guess that K'naus as here in Belgium you have K'nee and K'nackies and anythink elese spelt with a K seems to be pronounced in Dutch and German.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

K'nell!


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

K'nell indeed, if I cant even say it I'm off to look at an Autosleeper - no probs pronouncing that :x


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

It is pronoused "nowse".

Up until recently we had a Knaus (nowse) 708g Traveller.
When we stayed at the Knaus camping site in Nurnburg, Germany. I asked the very same question.
I was told the "K" was silent.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I suppose they should know.

Mind you ...

HEAR THIS - it's the closest I can find to Knauf. Maybe they have a special way of pronouncing their name.

Just found this:

KNAUSER, where a lady pronounces "Der Knauser" - which means cheapskate, would you believe?

Still, if they said it's silent, I suppose we should believe them.

Gerald


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I would have thought it was silent.....................just like the Pee......in swimming...........   :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: , Badger. Speak for yourself. Eeeeuuww.

G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Anyone know how Possl is pronounced and\or what it means if anything. The O has two dots on it.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

O with an umlaut is normally pronounced "err" (sort of). That would make Pössi pronounced "Perrssi", which sounds a bit strange.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> O with an umlaut is normally pronounced "err" (sort of). That would make Pössi pronounced "Perrssi", which sounds a bit strange.


So it sounds like a washing powder  - P'raps the P is silent and the O is an eth sound.... Thus Ethel.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So you've got an Ethel, and we drive around in something we and the previous owners call Polly.

I think it's time to start worrying :?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> So you've got an Ethel, and we drive around in something we and the previous owners call Polly.
> 
> I think it's time to start worrying :?


If the word spreads that Pusser is driving around in an Ethel that's my street cred shattered so please don't tell anybody.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Well Pusser it seems to me you are definitely driving around in a BOY...albeit one with something err um how can I say this...with a bit missing 8O 

"Possl For6".....reminds me of something


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

fdhadi said:


> It is pronoused "nowse".
> 
> Up until recently we had a Knaus (nowse) 708g Traveller.
> When we stayed at the Knaus camping site in Nurnburg, Germany. I asked the very same question.
> I was told the "K" was silent.


Ah but Nurnberg isn't in Germany - It's in Bavaria :wink:

So the pronunciation may well be different there

Weiss/Blau, Grusse Gott and all that

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

fdhadi said:


> It is pronoused "nowse".
> 
> Up until recently we had a Knaus (nowse) 708g Traveller.
> When we stayed at the Knaus camping site in Nurnburg, Germany. I asked the very same question.
> I was told the "K" was silent.


Was it a Dinky Toy '708g'  
Chris


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I tremebr when Vauxhall introduced a style to their vehicles called Antibes
The local salesman-bless!, pronounced it" Aunty Bess". 
We used to go in an enquire about the car just to hear his mispronouciation.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

KNAUS, I reckon that the K is pronounced and spoken as "K'NAUS", where's Gerhard (Boff) when you need him, perhaps he could confirm.

PÖSSL, the O with the umlaut can also be spelt POESSL, so "PERSSL" is about right pronounciation wise, not that it matters as Pusser now has a BÜRSTNER which can also be spelt BUERSTNER :wink: 

More German trivia, did you know that HYMER is actually pronounced "HEUWMER" by the Germans, something to do with the "Y" being called "Ypsilon" in their alphabet.

If a continental had an AUTOSLEEPER, he would call it an "OWTOESLEEPER"

Similarly where we say "EURO", they pronounce it "OIRO"

Useless info, I'm full of it :lol: .

pete


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*Speaking of being full of it*



peejay said:


> Hi;
> Similarly where we say "EURO", they pronounce it "OIRO"
> Useless info, I'm full of it :lol: .
> pete


Well Pete if you are full of it then I must be overflowing :lol:

Did you know that there is no plural of Euro?
Apparently it is incorrect to say Euro's - you can have 1 Euro or thousands of Euro but not thousands of euro's :?

Also why does everyone say they have 'texted' a message - surely it should just be they have text a message. I don't get that one at all.

Apologies for going off topic 

k'neether, k'nither ---- let's call the whole thing off :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mauramac said:


> K'nell indeed, if I cant even say it I'm off to look at an Autosleeper - no probs pronouncing that :x


You think not??

Mine's a Nuevo, pronounced "Noooo-ee-ver" by one salesman at a show.

We weren't allowed in as it had just been Hoooo-ee-vered.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Speaking of being full of it*



mauramac said:


> Also why does everyone say they have 'texted' a message - surely it should just be they have text a message. I don't get that one at all.


I say texted and so do my children. To me, text is the present of what will surely become, if it isn't already, a recognised verb. Shouldn't it be like test and tested? Are there any verbs that use the same form for present and past?

Sorry for jumping in, it got me thinking. (And for going further off topic  )

Viv


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Viv

I'm just not sure about the correctness of this one at all and I'm guessing you are quite a bit younger than me as you mention children and my children are in their late 30's and I in my late 50's.

I mention that as I believe it is age related - generation thing. Before mobile phones and text messaging was possible text meant the written word and there was no past or future tense for the word only the present tense. The 'text' of a letter etc.

I believe texted is a made up word which has entered into the English vocabulary to fit the new technology of sending a text message. It always grates on me when I hear people on TV saying I texted her this message etc, it just doesn't sound grammatical, but I'm no expert on grammar.

In the same way you wouldn't say I 'wented' for a walk in the park...if you see what I mean. I'm not sure texted is wrong exactly I just think it has been made up and sounds wrong....to me anyway.

Results
text was found in the Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary at the entries listed below.

text (WRITING)
text (SEND)
text message

Definition
text message noun [C]
a written message, usually containing words that have been shortened, sent from one mobile phone or pager to another

text message verb [I or T] (ALSO text)
to send someone a text message:
Why don't you text all your friends and invite them to the party too?

text messaging noun 
Text messaging is all the rage among teenagers.

That's the result of first look at it in online dictionary. So Text is a noun and a verb.
Text (Send) doesn't mention Texted

Sorry again - we are naughty keeping this off topic.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Maura, I'm not far behind you - I'll be 53 in December! And my children are very good at telling me when I'm not up to date in what I say. :wink: I'm often "uncool" although apparently "cool" isn't cool any more :roll: Sometimes I think they're speaking another language. On second thoughts, maybe they are.

Texted would be the past tense of the verb to text (if and when it exists) if it were a regular verb, where "ed" is added as a suffix. Went is the past of to go ie I go, I went. I don't think any verbs stay the same for both present and past, although I may well be wrong. Irregular verbs change ie swim/swam, have/had, see/saw etc.

You can tell I have nothing better to do today - other than housework, but we won't talk about that!

Viv


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> snipped :That's the result of first look at it in online dictionary. So Text is a noun and a verb.
> Text (Send) doesn't mention Texted
> 
> Sorry again - we are naughty keeping this off topic.


We are going off topic a bit but "are we bovvered" :lol:

Now then...you are not exactly going with the flow so to speak... since if the word "text" is going to be used as a verb to refer to sending a text message on a mobile phone surely you would use it thus:-

"I have txt *u* a *txt*" :roll:

Mike


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

spykal said:


> Now then...you are not exactly going with the flow so to speak... since if the word "text" is going to be used as a verb to refer to sending a text message on a mobile phone surely you would use it thus:-
> 
> "I have txt *u* a *txt*" :roll:
> 
> Mike


Now _you_ really _are_ showing your age, Mike - surely it would be :-

"i hav txt u a txt" 

I'm just pleased I manage to send any at all. The best bit is when I receive a text when I'm driving and get one of the kids to reply. Then my friends think I'm a really quick at texting. 

Viv


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Viv, you obviously had much better education than wot I did :lol:

I knew I should have paid more attention in English - even though it was my best subject. I claim memory failure rather than ignorance these days but you are much more knowledgeable on the grammar side of things I always became confused at this point and have to rely of the dictionary for help.

However, I still do not like the word Texted and still think it has crept into our modern day usage illegally as I have yet to find it in any dictionary - you watch now some smart ar*e will find it 8O

Housework.....blimey, I had better get cracking or I will still be on here and nothing done :roll:

Now handing this topic back to it's rightful owners :lol: 
Bye for now
Maura


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Ask a German to pronouce 'LADYLIKE'........then life gets really confusing!

For what it's worth.....Knaus.....naus...as in using your nouse!
'O' with an umlaut either 'err' or a soft 'U' sound.


----------

